# Vigier vs. Suhr



## DaveCarter (Apr 9, 2009)

Howdy all. A while ago I posted here saying how my Dad wants to get me a new guitar for my 21st this year. I dont actually have a nice 6-string so I needed something versatile, but with some specific spec - I wants:

- 24 frets
- Rosewood board
- HH or HSH
- Trem, but NOT a locking one
- Maple top
- Unfinished neck
- Good upper fret access

and most anally, I want a trem with an arm that locks in place. I swapped out the arm of my 1527 for an OFR assembly and now I can never go back to an arm thats gonna flop!! (I use the bar backwards, always.)

Ive gone through a lot of options, but the main 2 contenders now are Vigier and Suhr. I know a lot of people will say go for a custom carvin/whatever but I really want to be able to try before I buy!! I have both Suhr and Vigier dealers near to where I live. With the Vigier Excalibur Special, I get all my wanted spec, plus:

- Vigier ball-bearing trem (with screw-in bar)
- 10/90 carbon-fibre-wood neck system
- Matching headstock colour (yay!)
- Brass inserts for strap-pins
- DiMarzios as standard

Ive also had a look at Suhr but Im not very familiar with their range or the Gotoh trems they use. I like the look of the Guthrie Govan signature but thats a bit out of my price range!!!

So basically Im looking for anyone to chip in with suggestions on possible Suhr guitars, or anything similar that Ive not considered yet. Thanks for any help!!!!!!!


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm sure whatever you go with, you will be very happy with man! Usually around that high end range, each different company is of similair quality, and it just comes down to taste really.
I tried a Vigier a while back, and they are certainly awesome guitars, but in the end I went for my Parker Fly Mojo, and I'm glad I did as it suits me really well 

So my best advice really is to try as many of the different guitars as you can, and see what suits you best.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 10, 2009)

I've never played a Suhr, though god knows I want to. But

I have played a Vigier. I've played the Excalibur Indus and the Shawn Lane model.

Two very different guitars in terms of playability but both had fantastic build quality. 

The Indus felt like I had warm butter in my hand as it play so well and sounds great. 

the Shawn Lane felt very different due to its flat fretboard so the action was a bit too low for me. Though the neck felt great and the quality was top notch. 

Both have reinforced necks (carbon fibre rods ?) and don't cost as much as Suhr's.


----------



## mrp5150 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've played/owned both and you really can't go wrong. They're both amazing guitars. Throw Anderson into the mix as well.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2009)

Personally, Vigier, cause suhr headstocks look horrible.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Apr 10, 2009)

You're in Essex - have you ever seen Guthrie Govan at the Bassment...?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 10, 2009)

Vigier all the way. Shawn Lane played them for a reason.


----------



## AySay (Apr 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> *Suhr* all the way. *Guthrie Govan *plays them for a reason.


----------



## Bleak (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, they're both great choices, but I'd recommend Suhr. There's a certain amount of self-gratification to buying a guitar that you spec'd out yourself completely. The gotoh trems are of really high quality -- the reason they use them is because John Suhr found them to be of a better build, and feel better than the OFR's they used previously.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 10, 2009)

AySay said:


>



Are you on crack? The legend of Lane eclipses the crude effigy of Govan. The Vigier Lane model is the holy grail of guitars.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Are you on crack? The legend of Lane eclipses the crude effigy of Govan. The Vigier Lane model is the holy grail of guitars.


 
Esp Griffyn speaks the truth. Its hard to beat Lane.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont really think you can compare Govan vs. Lane, one isnt 'better' than the other, theyre just different players. Same as the Suhr Guthrie model (one is arriving at my local store next week) and the Vigier Lane model (nice, but I wouldnt want the flat fretboard). Ive also thrown PRS in to the mix, I spent the whole day trying out Custom 24s today and theyre nicer than I was expecting. The lacquered neck puts me off though, so at the moment Im leaning more towards Vigier. My local place is getting some Suhrs in next week though, so theyre gonna give me a call when theyre ready for me to try out


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> ... I have both Suhr and Vigier dealers near to where I live...



I need to move.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 10, 2009)

Theyre both about a 45 minute drive. If I lived up North there'd be 4 outlets that stock both (as well as Parker and Caparison) so I could try both at the same time...but this'll do


----------



## AySay (Apr 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Are you on crack? The legend of Lane eclipses the crude effigy of Govan. The Vigier Lane model is the holy grail of guitars.



I know, just yanking your chain.
Wow...who says yanking your chain??
Apparently me


----------



## Stitch (Apr 10, 2009)

Suhr by a country mile. Since I've started selling them I can't imagine anyone picking anything else.

I much prefer them to Tom Andersons as they just feel more vibrant and 'alive' and they just feel right when you sit down with them. Absolutely piss all over PRS and Gibson and whatnot. The only thing I've ever fell more in love with was Blackmachine.

Vigier stuff is nice I've never felt the same draw to them as I have with Suhr? If that makes sense.

As far as Suhr models go, you're probably looking at a Suhr Modern or Standard, although any Moderns you see will most likely have floyds on them, while Standards have 22 frets. :s

Suhr Standard Trans Amber Quilt Maple Top HSH Electric Guitar - GUITARGUITAR
Thats in our Edinburgh store just now, although I think its being transferred to Newcastle at some point after the move and its hands down the best guitar in the shop just now. Incredible fucking instrument.


----------



## WillingWell (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you guys in the Lane/Govan fight aware that Govan plays both Vigiers and Suhr now?


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Are you guys in the Lane/Govan fight aware that Govan plays both Vigiers and Suhr now?



Can I ask how you know this for sure? Ive only ever seen him play Suhr before, as has a guy on my degree course who was taught by him, and tech's for him. If thats right then to have Guthrie, Shawn Lane and Ron Thal all playing Vigiers, that's something quite special!! Apparently Satriani and Korn have also been using Vigier's for years...

I spent today trying Vigiers and loved every one of them, theyre awesome guitars!! I tried more PRSs as well and just didnt get on with them as much. I'll be trying some Suhrs next week so I'll make my decision then


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 11, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Are you guys in the Lane/Govan fight aware that Govan plays both Vigiers and Suhr now?



The only time I've seen Govan playing a Viger was at a meeting where he was pushing Concord amps and Vigers were the guitars being passed around.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 11, 2009)

No lefty Lane model and no Suhr lefties *cries*


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> The only time I've seen Govan playing a Viger was at a meeting where he was pushing Concord amps and Vigers were the guitars being passed around.



Ive seen from the GG forum that he has a Surfretter, but thats the fretless model. Maybe he prefers Suhr but they dont do a fretless model?


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 11, 2009)

Look at my username, then decide, oh and my DP.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 11, 2009)

Guthrie has a standing "Gentleman's Agreement" with Shur in that he won't ever play a guitar from another company if that model exists (or at least in analogue so a superstrat = a superstrat by any other name) within the Suhr range. He's very happy with them (as he should be with that sig model) and has no plans of changing his main guitar endorsement. As noted, the Vigier he plays is a fretless and both companies are more than happy for him to play their guitars with that proviso (as they've apparently reached the same accord with each other vis a vis "shared" Artists).

On a personal note I love them both but with my fucked-up hands the only sensible option is a Shawn Lane sig or an Excalibur due to their insane playability.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Guthrie has a standing "Gentleman's Agreement" with Shur in that he won't ever play a guitar from another company if that model exists (or at least in analogue so a superstrat = a superstrat by any other name) within the Suhr range. He's very happy with them (as he should be with that sig model) and has no plans of changing his main guitar endorsement. As noted, the Vigier he plays is a fretless and both companies are more than happy for him to play their guitars with that proviso (as they've apparently reached the same accord with each other vis a vis "shared" Artists).



Cheers for that 



ShadyDavey said:


> On a personal note I love them both but with my fucked-up hands the only sensible option is a Shawn Lane sig or an Excalibur due to their insane playability.



These 2 are exactly the same model, the only difference is that the Shawn Lane model has a totally flat fingerboard. Ive had some wrist problems which mean I need some fairly specific spec as far as neck profile and upper fret access goes, and I found all the Excaliburs that I tried today were perfect. Could well be worth trying one if you've had hand problems...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 11, 2009)

The Lane sig has a slightly shorter scale (24.8" compared to 25.6") - but its only the difference between a Strat and Les Paul I guess. I just got used to that slight difference when I had my DC200 and coupled with the flat radius I reckon it could be just what I need - .7mm action at the 12th fret is pretty sick too


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah, I didnt realise the scale was shorter. Thats an obscenely low action!! I must try one now...


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Apr 11, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Personally, Vigier, cause suhr headstocks look horrible.



I would say the other way around 

There is something classy about Suhr that's hard to find in other guitars.

I've owned most other brands and i've got to say that my Suhr Standard beats them all.

Imho: Suhr all the way.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2009)

Headstock shape is pretty low on my list of priorities  I think even if Suhr is generally regarded as the superior brand, _for what I want_ the Vigiers deliver better for me. I'll still try some Suhrs out next week just to make sure, but Im kinda set on a Vigier Excalibur Special at the moment


----------



## SirToastalot (Apr 11, 2009)

A vote for Vigier from here, not being biased or anything. 













I think you're getting more value for money with Vigier and something a bit out of the ordinary with the 10/90 neck, zero fret and ball bearing tremolo. They may seem like small details but they do make a difference.
I also think they have some of the nicest necks, I haven't experienced that finish or smoothness on any other type of guitar.

You're trying the guitars out so it's your opinion at the end of the day. You seem to be leaning in the right direction though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2009)

^ Wow, nice guitars man.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, thats a nice collection!! Thats at least on par with my guitar teacher's:






He's a Vigier endorsee, so the plan when we play more gigs together is to have both of us playing Vigier 

EDIT: Having looked, your collection wins - he doesnt have a 7 string model


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 12, 2009)

SirToastalot said:


>



Holy shit dude... I just came. The 7 string and the Excalibur with EMG's are the sex 

What would you say are the real advantages to having a 0th fret? I've only ever played one zero fret guitar and it was a very low quality guitar with a horrid set up (I had also only been playing for about a month when I tried it) so I don't really have a good feel for them. I've heard it makes the open notes sound "fretted" but I guess I just don't hear that difference anyway . Hmmm... I wonder if there is a dealer in my area so I can go try these


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2009)

I really loved the Vigiers I played @ NAMM, they were my favorites of the show by far. I don't know how they get alder guitars to sound so huge.


----------



## Paul Warren (Apr 12, 2009)

I've owned both Vigier and Suhr and they are top notch quality, but I've decided to go with Suhr for my own preferences. I really liked the small, lightweight and "sporty" body of the Vigier Excalibur. The one problem I had was that it kind of dug into my forearm a bit. There's no tapered edge like most guitars have there. That may not be a big thing, but if it bothers your arm, then it becomes an annoyance. Having such a stable neck on the Vigier is great, but I actually like adjusting the trussrod to assist with setups. If you can only move the saddles and not set any relief with the neck itself, then you're a bit more limited in setting it up the way you personally want it to feel. Those are minor points though, because they are awesome guitars and I could see myself getting a Surfretter someday for kicks. 

With Suhr, it's nice to spec out exactly what you want, down to custom finishes or knob placement. Here's what I went with:


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 12, 2009)

Paul Warren said:


> I've owned both Vigier and Suhr and they are top notch quality, but I've decided to go with Suhr for my own preferences. I really liked the small, lightweight and "sporty" body of the Vigier Excalibur. The one problem I had was that it kind of dug into my forearm a bit. There's no tapered edge like most guitars have there. That may not be a big thing, but if it bothers your arm, then it becomes an annoyance. Having such a stable neck on the Vigier is great, but I actually like adjusting the trussrod to assist with setups. If you can only move the saddles and not set any relief with the neck itself, then you're a bit more limited in setting it up the way you personally want it to feel. Those are minor points though, because they are awesome guitars and I could see myself getting a Surfretter someday for kicks.
> 
> With Suhr, it's nice to spec out exactly what you want, down to custom finishes or knob placement. Here's what I went with:


Good to see you on a forum that isn't Petrucciforum Paul


----------



## noodleplugerine (Apr 12, 2009)

I love them both, but personally would go with a Vigier, I think they just have more character.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 12, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> I love them both, but personally would go with a Vigier, I think they just have more character.


 
I agree, plus I really don't like suhr's headstocks, but they're both great guitar makes.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Apr 12, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Theyre both about a 45 minute drive. If I lived up North there'd be 4 outlets that stock both (as well as Parker and Caparison) so I could try both at the same time...but this'll do



Which stores would this be...?


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 12, 2009)

ledzep4eva said:


> Which stores would this be...?



Sounds Great is one that stocks all those, it's just outside of Manchester towards the airport. Awesome store, really helpful staff too


----------



## budda (Apr 13, 2009)

I wouldn't let headstock determine which guitar I get.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 13, 2009)

ledzep4eva said:


> Which stores would this be...?



GuitarGuitar stock an awful lot of stuff:

GUITARGUITAR - Edinburgh, Glasgow & Newcastle Guitar Shops, Online Store


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup, thats it. GuitarGuitar in Glasgow, Edinburgh and Newcastle and Sounds Great Music in Manchester. Here's the list of Vigier stockists that I was sent by their distributor:

Musicroom.com - Sheet Music for MusiciansQuality Guitars, Amplifiers and Accessories
Chappell of Bond Street - London Music Shop
Bass Direct
Trevor Durrant Guitar Center, Colchester
Welcome to the Belfast Guitar Emporium Website
Academy of Sound, Stoke On Trent, Shropshire, Cheshire, UK
World Guitars
Bass guitars and amplificationSounds Great Music - PRS Guitars, Parker Guitars, Suhr Guitars, BSG Guitars, Krank Amps, Roger Meyer Effects
Machinehead Music, Guitar Shop - Where service counts!


----------



## Stitch (Apr 13, 2009)

If you are in Edinburgh come say Hi.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> GuitarGuitar stock an awful lot of stuff:
> 
> GUITARGUITAR - Edinburgh, Glasgow & Newcastle Guitar Shops, Online Store



The only problem with them is that you have to know what you want before you go in. If you ask them about the stock on the walls, they will either lie and make up answers or alternatively spend a month of sundays looking up the answer on their computer.

I saw a kid asking what model EMGs were in a particular LTD, only to be stood by the counter for an age while the staffer looked it up. He appeared to have difficulty finding the info in their stock inventory, but didn't think to look at the ESP website. I felt like saying "Here is a clue, the colour of the EMG logo on the pickup denotes the model, they are 81/85s!"

Gah. Their prices are shit too. I'd go with an online dealer. I got my K-7 for £850 when the shops were trying to get £1200 for it.


----------



## SirToastalot (Apr 13, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Yeah, thats a nice collection!! Thats at least on par with my guitar teacher's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, well he's got it better as an endorsee plus the Surfreter is a really unusual and special guitar. Is he listed on the Vigier website?
My Vigiers are all second hand but have held up really well.



Dusty201087 said:


> Holy shit dude... I just came. The 7 string and the Excalibur with EMG's are the sex
> 
> What would you say are the real advantages to having a 0th fret? I've only ever played one zero fret guitar and it was a very low quality guitar with a horrid set up (I had also only been playing for about a month when I tried it) so I don't really have a good feel for them. I've heard it makes the open notes sound "fretted" but I guess I just don't hear that difference anyway . Hmmm... I wonder if there is a dealer in my area so I can go try these



Cheers dude.
Yep, you described it right there. You get that fretted sound on open strings. Patrice Vigier also says that the zero fret keeps the strings level, reduces friction at the nut and helps tuning stability.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 13, 2009)

SirToastalot said:


> Thanks man, well he's got it better as an endorsee plus the Surfreter is a really unusual and special guitar. Is he listed on the Vigier website?



Yup: Artist details Ross Dudley - Vigier

He teaches at my uni, does a lot of session work and plays in a few bands as well. Its through playing gigs with him and Christophe Godin that I got in to Vigier guitars


----------



## Stitch (Apr 13, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The only problem with them is that you have to know what you want before you go in. If you ask them about the stock on the walls, they will either lie and make up answers or alternatively spend a month of sundays looking up the answer on their computer.
> 
> I saw a kid asking what model EMGs were in a particular LTD, only to be stood by the counter for an age while the staffer looked it up. He appeared to have difficulty finding the info in their stock inventory, but didn't think to look at the ESP website. I felt like saying "Here is a clue, the colour of the EMG logo on the pickup denotes the model, they are 81/85s!"
> 
> Gah. Their prices are shit too. I'd go with an online dealer. I got my K-7 for £850 when the shops were trying to get £1200 for it.



We are an online dealer. By and large are prices are the most competitive you'll find in the UK, online or otherwise. I'll admit there are a few morons employed, but thats true of any chain - look at Sound Control.

I didn't tell you this, but sometimes things are cheaper on our website, but we'll always match the shop price to the web price. We're in the process of updating the tills but its not high on the priorities list. But I didn't say that.

Ok?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 13, 2009)

SirToastalot said:


> Cheers dude.
> Yep, you described it right there. You get that fretted sound on open strings. Patrice Vigier also says that the zero fret keeps the strings level, reduces friction at the nut and helps tuning stability.



Really? Hmmm... Wouldn't the zero fret wear down pretty fast? That could get annoying, having to replace that 0 fret every time, wouldn't it  I'm really curious  there aren't too many guitars with 0 frets so I have to say that's one thing I really don't know much at all about.


----------



## SirToastalot (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^
Ahah, well Patrice came up with the idea of using a hardened zero fret. That deals with the situation that you describe. It definitely works, my eight year old Excalibur Ultra still has the original zero fret and the low E is only starting to make a mark.

Directed to chavhunter:
Ross Dudley eh? I checked out his Myspace a few months back and was suitably impressed. Are you going to be his equal soon in terms of techniques and guitar collections?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 13, 2009)

SirToastalot said:


> ^^^
> Ahah, well Patrice came up with the idea of using a hardened zero fret. That deals with the situation that you describe. It definitely works, my eight year old Excalibur Ultra still has the original zero fret and the low E is only starting to make a mark.



Woah... Nice  I am definitely going to have to look into these more. Shame there's no where I could try one


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah the zero fret is hardened, replaceable if it wears over time, and removeable all together if you just dont want it. The Vigier rep was telling me that a lot of earlier guitars had them, but Fender were one of the first companies to try and cut costs by not using one. Then because _Fender _didnt use one, people assumed that must be the way to do things 



SirToastalot said:


> Dudley Ross eh? I checked out his Myspace a few months back and was suitably impressed. Are you going to be his equal soon in terms of techniques and guitar collections?



Lol no chance. Dudley's myspace really doesnt do his playing justice, he's ridiculously good!! Plus he started off on cello so he's an annoying good sight-reader lol. Gear wise he already had a huge collection before he started playing Vigier (including a UV, and a metric fuck-tonne of amps) plus when he joined his new band they bought him a Road King stack - I wont be buying one of them any time soon!!


----------



## budda (Apr 14, 2009)

... so which guitar are you getting?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude, get Vigier over Suhr. Or someting evil may happen.

I don't know shit a/b either one, never tried one, and maybe never will...

But I think the Vigiers look fuckin' sexyer man.

Thnx, K, Bai


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive had a real good look at the Suhrs, but to actually get the spec I want Id be paying about &#163;3k total, which is out of my price range. There'll be a 6 month wait on a Vigier Excalibur Special, but I doubt itd be any less on a custom Suhr. Itll almost certainly be a Vigier Excalibur Special


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 14, 2009)

Honestly? That's gonna be hella expensive, and you might have to wait months. Based on your specs, you might wanna consider this...

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: SV5470F

It's even got a non-locking ball-bearing trem and locking tuners. 

I can hardly remember the last time I played an Ibanez Prestige guitar, but I did own an Ibanez Prestige bass for a while, and the fit/finish, hardware, and workmanship were immaculate.

EDIT: Yes, it's available in the UK.  In fact, you bastards also have this option: Ibanez Prestige SV5470A


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 14, 2009)

The big selling point for me with Vigiers is the incredible playability and neck profile (flat radius for mah busted fingers!) so it would be interesting to see if the Ibanez was even close to that - and I'd love to see that ZR tremolo system


----------



## Stitch (Apr 14, 2009)

The SV's are a pile of steaming shit. So I wouldn't go for one of those. The Suhr and Vigiers are leagues ahead of them.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 14, 2009)

That SV actually meets all my spec! Thanks for posting that sevenstringj, I was starting to re-consider there, plus its cheaper even with the Ibby price increase....

...but Ive already got 4 Ibanez, and I wants something different. I really liked the Excaliburs that Ive played over the last week so now Im really set on getting one. In fact I was planning on ordering one tomorrow, so any similar guitars now officially do not exist!! Cheers for the confidence boost, Stitch


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 14, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Honestly? That's gonna be hella expensive, and you might have to wait months. Based on your specs, you might wanna consider this...
> 
> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: SV5470F



Oh no... A few months. Tell that to the people who are paying 4-5 thousand dollars for a Blackmachine with a 4 year waiting list before he'll even start BUILDING the guitar. 3-5 months is a really short wait.



chavhunter said:


> ...but Ive already got 4 Ibanez, and I wants something different. I really liked the Excaliburs that Ive played over the last week so now Im really set on getting one. In fact I was planning on ordering one tomorrow, so any similar guitars now officially do not exist!! Cheers for the confidence boost, Stitch



Sweet! You're going to have to post lots of p0rnz and do a review


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I dont mind a 6 month wait. My mate is a lefty so his last Jackson was a special order that he waited almost 2 years for. Compared to the wait for a blackmachine, my 6-month wait is gonna fly by!

Definitely huuuuuuge picstory and write-up 

Thanks to everyone who's posted in this thread for their input!!!!!


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 14, 2009)

Vigier Marilyn is the shitttttttt


----------



## Stitch (Apr 14, 2009)

I've always wanted a Marilyn.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Vigier Marilyn is the shitttttttt



Maybe it's because I've never played one but I have to say I really don't like that shape  and I usually like shapes like that (xiphos etc.)


----------



## Stitch (Apr 15, 2009)

I play sitting down in a classical-ish style (between the legs, perched on the left and against the right) and Marilyn is just so comfortable for that.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 15, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I play sitting down in a classical-ish style (between the legs, perched on the left and against the right) and Marilyn is just so comfortable for that.



Oh yeah that would be comfy with that shape huh? Idk, I guess I just think it's "metal" but it's still "curvy" as well... I just don't really like the mix  on the other hand, the new 27 fret xiphos is pure sex... But they don't come as 7's


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 15, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I play sitting down in a classical-ish style (between the legs, perched on the left and against the right) and Marilyn is just so comfortable for that.



I play in the same way (then chest-rock when standing), which is one of the reasons why I got on so well with the Vigier Excalibur. Im looking for a good fixed-bridge 6 string so may have to try a Marilyn sometime. Im guessing since I play in the classical stance I should probably avoid flying V shaped guitars?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 15, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> I play in the same way (then chest-rock when standing), which is one of the reasons why I got on so well with the Vigier Excalibur. Im looking for a good fixed-bridge 6 string so may have to try a Marilyn sometime. Im guessing since I play in the classical stance I should probably avoid flying V shaped guitars?



If you play classical V's are usually pretty comfortable because you can just put the lower horn in between your legs, but if you're dead set on using your right leg a V won't work for you unless you're standing. 

I try to play classical but I really don't like to because my schecter just has a bit too big of a body to play that way comfortably, so I end up switching a lot. It just depends on what I'm playing. Now on smaller bodied strat guitars I go classical


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally I think everyone (barring Brent Hinds) should avoid flying V guitars, even if you sit the V over your leg and play classical style sitting down, its still not really comfortable.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 16, 2009)

I find pretty much hate most V shaped guitars. The only sort-of-comfortable position you can play them is standing up. You can't rest them on your leg while you're sitting down so the most comfortable way is to play it like a classical.


----------

